
Slave Revolt in Jamaica, 1760-1761: A Cartographic Narrative (2012) - Hooke
http://revolt.axismaps.com/project.html
======
stephenhuey
When I visited St. John, I learned of the revolt that had happened there 3
decades before this one. It's a much smaller island but the fighting slaves
seemed like they were making progress towards conquering the entire island.
But the Danish got help from 2 ships carrying hundreds of French and Swiss
soldiers and the revolt ended a few months later. It feels like plantation
owners had a virtually unending supply of firepower and reinforcements, but I
imagine for a few brief months the revolting slaves felt they had a real
opportunity to gain and preserve their freedom forever.

~~~
neves
That was what happened in Haiti, the slaves killed all their masters. As
punishment for their audacity, now Haiti is the poorest country in the
Americas.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
It's like reverse reparations. The Haitians had to pay for freeing themselves,
and it wasn't until 1947, more than a 150 years later, that they finally
settled the debt.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_debt_of_Haiti](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_debt_of_Haiti)

~~~
abecedarius
Holy shit, they really did pay? I had no idea.

------
nfriedly
BTW, the map that this article talks about is available at
[http://revolt.axismaps.com/map/](http://revolt.axismaps.com/map/)

(It'd be a little easier to find if the "home" link wasn't broken - it should
actually point to [http://revolt.axismaps.com/](http://revolt.axismaps.com/))

------
nextos
Incidentally, the website has a beautiful design. How was it made?

~~~
kaeawc
I generally agree, except if you click on "Home" it shows a sad PHP 404

